# I just bought the NA version...



## Truffle (Jun 5, 2013)

Long story short: I saw a tumblr blog, and the person had already bought the game early at a Walmart where she lived. Naturally, I called a few stores in my town, and one store said I could buy the game there, if I would like. There weren't any problems with the release date being June 9th, and the game scanned normally - like a released game. I'll try to answer any questions tomorrow, but yeah. It's still kinda surreal that I actually bought the game. =P

Has anyone else in North America bought the game from a retail store already?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 5, 2013)

Lucky you! And here there was all this worry that only those who pre-ordered would be able to get the game!


----------



## Souhaiter (Jun 5, 2013)

Aren't these stores supposed to get in major trouble for selling them early? ><
I haven't checked my local stores, because I already have it preordered at GameStop. (Y'know, during that panic where only people who preordered it would get the game?)
I mean, even if I could get the game earlier if one of my local stores had it early, I probably wouldn't get it.
We're already in the final stretch, so I can hold out for a few more days! c:​


----------



## Princess (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh wow, have fun with the game!


----------



## windfall (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats! Hope you're enjoying it :3

Just curious - what does the cartridge and game manual look like?


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice! I'm expecting to get a copy tomorrow too!


----------



## Yuoh (Jun 5, 2013)

Aw. And I just got my confirmation call from Game Stop telling me to come pick it up on Sunday. Baw.

XD You are very lucky. But I have to think the Walmarts are providing these games in error. They couldn't have been given any official go-ahead. Hmm. How curious.


----------



## Truffle (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll make sure to post pictures of the game cartridge, case, guide, etc. tomorrow for you guys to look at. =)
I also preordered at Gamestop, but they let me cancel, and move the $5 I put down to pre-order a different game instead.


----------



## windfall (Jun 5, 2013)

Truffle said:


> I'll make sure to post pictures of the game cartridge, case, guide, etc. tomorrow for you guys to look at. =)
> I also preordered at Gamestop, but they let me cancel, and move the $5 I put down to pre-order a different game instead.



Yay!  I'll look forward to it :3
The game cartridge and manual are pretty much the only reason why I opted to go with the physical copy xD


----------



## Truffle (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha, same. xD
The satisfaction of peeling off the cellophane wrapper & looking at the pretty artwork makes it worthwhile heading to the store, over downloading it at home.


----------



## Octavia (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats on being one of the handful who got it early! I keep reading that Kmart/Best Buy released a few copies early, but not Walmart. I'm excited for those manual pictures.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 5, 2013)

I am so mad rn lol  but nice~!


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats! I would've checked when I was in Walmart today but my game is already paid off at Gamestop. I think I can hold out 4 more days to pick up my copy and buy some new PS3 games too!


----------



## Caius (Jun 5, 2013)

CALLING EVERY WALMART.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 5, 2013)

I remember when Skyrim broke the street date in aus.

It was only one day but MAN I ran like at idiot all the way to the mall just to get it early. Enjoy your copy of New Leaf


----------



## MistyWater (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm still waiting for a call to confirm that my pre-order has come in. I, like many people here I bet, panicked that it wouldn't be available on release day in stores. I might still have to wait an extra day if I don't have time on Sunday to pick it up (if it's there at all), but I'm not worried about that.
Congrats on getting it early! I hope that Walmart won't get into trouble for selling it early, though...


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Jun 5, 2013)

Justin said:


> Very nice! I'm expecting to get a copy tomorrow too!



Wait! Justin where are you getting it from? I mean Vancouver Island is a little far but.....


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 5, 2013)

I didn't expect so many copies to be gotten early. lol

Wonder what the deal is. Does Nintendo just not mind that they're out early?


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 5, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I didn't expect so many copies to be gotten early. lol
> 
> Wonder what the deal is. Does Nintendo just not mind that they're out early?



Or they don't know? I can't imagine they don't _care_. 

Anyway, last night we went to Best Buy, Target, WalMart, and GameStop (where I oh-so-casually handed them my bundle pre-order receipt and was all "Sooo... when can I pick this up?"  "Sunday."  "... 'kay.") and had no luck anywhere. Oh well. My husband suggested asking someone to get it for me, but I didn't want to somehow be involved in some poor clueless clerk getting in trouble or losing their job. So we just looked. 

Way to go for everyone scoring it early, though. ^_^


----------



## Miss Fushi (Jun 5, 2013)

I wish I could get it early! >w< But I am downloading so...regardless I have to wait. Unless...hack the EShop we must...MWUAHA! /kidding ^-^''

Seriously, congratulations. How nice is the 3d? Does it look like you need to play with it on to really see the time put into the graphics or is it okay off too?


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 5, 2013)

Woah,nice job and congrats!I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't jealous,but I guess I should be thankful that there are only 3 days left


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 5, 2013)

Enjoy the game! But They can't sell the game before release, right?


----------



## Dae (Jun 5, 2013)

Justin said:


> Very nice! I'm expecting to get a copy tomorrow too!


To be honest, I'm surprised you didn't get one sooner when they were handing them out a month early. I mean I saw random semi-small AC blogs receiving the game and all I could think was "If you got.. one.. then how did the AC3DSBlog.....not?..."


----------



## Ayanie (Jun 5, 2013)

Very lucky. I went to a few of my local stores to check but no luck.


----------



## Princess (Jun 5, 2013)

I called my local Best Buy and they let me know they're currently selling copies.

I plan to see tomorrow how true this is.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 5, 2013)

I want to see if my local stores have it.. I heard Best Buy in IL is selling it early, but that's an hour away from where I live. D: I can't call right now though, it's 11 o' clock.. :/ I guess I'll call tomorrow and see.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 6, 2013)

Impatient-ness got the better of me. Going to check my Walmart tomorrow. and Best Buy.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll be calling every Walmart and Bestbuy in the area in the AM!


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2013)

Raggamash said:


> To be honest, I'm surprised you didn't get one sooner when they were handing them out a month early. I mean I saw random semi-small AC blogs receiving the game and all I could think was "If you got.. one.. then how did the AC3DSBlog.....not?..."



Well, most of the early copies came through the Mayor Program which wasn't available to Canadians.


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 6, 2013)

BAH!

Behold, the downside to buying digital.

I'd say **** it and just get physical, but I've already put my $35 on my eShop wallet.

EDIT: Gratz anyway, forgot to say. You oughta mini-blog on Twitter, post screens and such.


----------



## Dae (Jun 6, 2013)

Justin said:


> Well, most of the early copies came through the Mayor Program which wasn't available to Canadians.


Ah! I feel dumb, I should have guess that a program like that had went on. Sucks that Canadians couldn't participate. Whelp, at least we're here now, at the homestretch, to put an end to our restless waiting!


----------



## Miss Fushi (Jun 6, 2013)

Yesss! Screenshots!


----------



## Pyon (Jun 6, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> CALLING EVERY WALMART.


Just tried this... I think they're all working against me >->

Joking aside, congrats on getting the game early


----------



## Caius (Jun 6, 2013)

Pyon said:


> Just tried this... I think they're all working against me >->
> 
> Joking aside, congrats on getting the game early



I couldn't get it lol


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

Are you ****ing kidding me -_-

Lucky physical version people >.>


----------



## runekey (Jun 6, 2013)

Well get the **** off the forum and get playing!

Haha, I only jest. Nice work OP.


----------



## nikkie23 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice.  Enjoy the  game .


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 6, 2013)

Probably some guy who works at wal-mart is an AC fan and decided to be a saint and put them out early.


----------



## kittycate (Jun 6, 2013)

I feel like I don't even want mine early :3 it's exciting counting down and you feel like you really earned it by waiting SO DANG LONG! I'm excited to get my bundle on Sunday.


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I'll have to hide myself in the coming days that Americans have AC and I just have to wait...


----------



## Toeto (Jun 6, 2013)

Aurynn said:


> I think I'll have to hide myself in the coming days that Americans have AC and I just have to wait...



This.. I dreamed tonight that there was only one day left.. Then I woke up, and there are 8 days left ..


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 6, 2013)

I too will probably stay away next week when NA gets it.

OP-nice work!!


----------



## bionic (Jun 6, 2013)

im jealous


----------



## New leaf 180 (Jun 6, 2013)

I check Walmart online it's not out yet in Vegas.  
But I can wait to get it at GameStop both the game and guide book.
So I don't spent to much time online.


----------



## Yellowfin (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, just drove to a couple Walmarts, called about 10 others... No one is selling them yet. My plan has been foiled


----------



## Bree (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, wow you're so lucky and I'm slightly annoyed that none of my stores are doing this. haha


----------



## pjsmommy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Way to go, OP...good for you.  I'm surprised that it rang up.  My hubby has had more than one experience finding a game (he was buying as a gift for me) out early at Wal-Mart.  When he went to purchase it, it wasn't able to be scanned.  He even went round with them a bit about it being out and all.  He doesn't know anything about release dates, just titles I tell him.

Anyhoo, I hope you enjoy your game Only 3 more days for the rest of us poor slobs in NA

PS Hang in there EU and AUS fans!


----------



## Bri (Jun 6, 2013)

Bree said:


> Oh, wow you're so lucky and I'm slightly annoyed that none of my stores are doing this. haha



Bree? GET OUT OF HERE. xD

Anyway, I'm kinda glad that I still have to wait till Sunday. I have to work and get some homework done these next few days. I won't really be free until Sunday, so it works! Plus, I still can't decide on a town name! >.>


----------



## Campy (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats on getting it early! The store I pre-ordered at tends to put games out one or two days early, but now I'm tempted to check in on monday and see if they have it.

Have fun playing!


----------



## Odette (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so jealous  I live in the UK and have placed an order on Amazon for release day delivery... I'm really hoping I get it a day or two before, though I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Jun 6, 2013)

You're so lucky! I wish I could get the game early too, but nope, I still have to wait 8 more days. D: But congratulations to all those who managed to get their copy early.  Those are the last 8 days, so I guess I will survive without it for a few more days. I've been waiting for 3 years, 8 more days are not really a big deal compared to that!


----------



## bepstein14 (Jun 6, 2013)

not sure if this has been answered, but does anyone know for those who pre ordered is the game shipping on sunday or will we have it on sunday?


----------



## Bea (Jun 6, 2013)

bepstein14 said:


> not sure if this has been answered, but does anyone know for those who pre ordered is the game shipping on sunday or will we have it on sunday?



I'm going to call Best Buy today and ask. I do have a second copy on hold at EB Games so at least I can start playing that one. (I have a huge writing project idea that I needed a second town for.)


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Odette said:


> I'm so jealous  I live in the UK and have placed an order on Amazon for release day delivery... I'm really hoping I get it a day or two before, though I doubt that will ever happen.



Amazon have been good with people I know getting things early so hopefully you will too!


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Jun 6, 2013)

I am not even looking at stores because I do not have a 3DS, so I HAVE to wait for my bundle 

And I know if I go look EVERY STORE WILL HAVE IT AVAILABLE. That is my luck


----------



## barronn30 (Jun 6, 2013)

bepstein14 said:


> not sure if this has been answered, but does anyone know for those who pre ordered is the game shipping on sunday or will we have it on sunday?



For US? No deliveries on Sundays.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 6, 2013)

OP- Awesomeness  So surreal probably actually having the game.

When I get it - The part of me that has been excitedly waiting for so long won't know what to do with itself anymore.


----------



## Bea (Jun 6, 2013)

barronn30 said:


> For US? No deliveries on Sundays.



The postal service won't deliver but I believe the courier services (FedEx, UPS, etc.) will at the request of the company. They don't do personal deliveries on weekends but they will for their large businesses.


----------



## Anna (Jun 6, 2013)

Cool! If I hadn't already bought the bundle I would be straight to the shops (maybe tesco) as I think they would be more likely to have it out then GAME


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 6, 2013)

Just to confirm, yes, the store does get fined, for toys and media. The freight is usually imprinted with a "Do not open before" date, or it comes in direct through receiving with similar instructions. When I started as a toy department manager, there were Clone Wars toys put out by night crew, and my Hasbro Rep told me that LucasArts could monitor for early sales and the fine was around five thousand dollars. (That was 2008, and I'm not sure if the fines are heftier for media releases, but I do know the companies can tell if products sell before the street date.)

That aside, congrats on getting the game early! I haven't seen in happen very often in all my years of retail.


----------



## Nami (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh wow... I think I'll go call my local walmarts now.. Hahah.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 6, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> I check Walmart online it's not out yet in Vegas.
> But I can wait to get it at GameStop both the game and guide book.
> So I don't spent to much time online.



I'm in Las Vegas too! 
*
Unfortunately I wouldn't have the time even if I wanted to, to attempt to get the game early. I will barely have time Sunday to get it...seeing how my jerk boss decided he was going on vacation that week and figured he could use me on a Sunday. THE SUNDAY OF THE RELEASE!!!!!!!!!! You can imagine my frustration. Anyway when I get home late I will start it. I don't care how tired I will be from my 2 jobs!*


----------



## Pudge (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, I'm so jealous. Now I have the urge to call my local Walmarts...


----------



## Mario. (Jun 6, 2013)

You're so lucky -_-


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 6, 2013)

Everyone be like: "Hey i'll just call walmart and get the copy innit"
and im just here like "oh my glob, i still have to wait 'til 14th June because all game shops in uk are **** and hate everyone and the staff are ill-mannered and rude and they dont answer your questions about pokemon black and white and they kick you out for picking up a game and looking at the back and they make you want to throw a brick at every single games consle in their shop."

GOOD DAY.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm just going to wait until Sunday. Good comes for those who are patient. c:


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 6, 2013)

So lucky, GAME always has my pre-ordered games about 2 days before the release date. I really hope they have my NL 2 days or so before Friday 14.


----------



## ajpri (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucky! I'm going to call a couple of Walmart stores in a bit to see if any out. If any in the houston, Texas area (namely S. Houston) have them, ill report back.


----------



## bionic (Jun 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Everyone be like: "Hey i'll just call walmart and get the copy innit"
> and im just here like "oh my glob, i still have to wait 'til 14th June because all game shops in uk are sh!t and hate everyone and the staff are ill-mannered and rude and they dont answer your questions about pokemon black and white and they kick you out for picking up a game and looking at the back and they make you want to throw a brick at every single games consle in their shop."
> 
> GOOD DAY.



You sound like you've had a bad experience.


----------



## Jemjewel (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucky, lucky you!  I've already paid off my pre-order at Gamestop or I'd be out there trying to find a copy right this very minute.

But, I will wait. Even though the wait is killing me. Want. Game. Now!


----------



## Mary (Jun 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Everyone be like: "Hey i'll just call walmart and get the copy innit"
> and im just here like "oh my glob, i still have to wait 'til 14th June because all game shops in uk are **** and hate everyone and the staff are ill-mannered and rude and they dont answer your questions about pokemon black and white and they kick you out for picking up a game and looking at the back and they make you want to throw a brick at every single games consle in their shop."
> 
> GOOD DAY.



Hamusuta needs a hug!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm still preferring to get the digital version though....


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 6, 2013)

I keep checking the eShop to see if they accidentally put it up for download early!  XD

(FYI:  It's not =P)


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 6, 2013)

Everyone's trying to get the game early and I'm just sitting here like a good patient fan waiting for the copy I ordered off Amazon to arrive in the mail.


----------



## BradlyGMiranda (Jun 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Everyone's trying to get the game early and I'm just sitting here like a good patient fan waiting for the copy I ordered off Amazon to arrive in the mail.



If you order from Amazon, does that mean it has to arrive on Saturday? They can't make you wait until Monday right?


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 6, 2013)

I have literally no idea which is why I am sitting here patiently waiting. xD The game will get here when it gets here. Be that a day or two after the release, or a day before. I dunno for certain!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm finally running into town tonight. I must see if our Walmart has it...
Even though I flippin' have it pre-ordered.


----------



## conman545 (Jun 6, 2013)

Same here i ordered my copy off of amazon hope they ship it soon.


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2013)

I just got my copy today as I hoped! Diving into it now.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 6, 2013)

Justin said:


> I just got my copy today as I hoped! Diving into it now.



I admit I am super jealous. :O
I tried calling the stores around here and they all said to be patient. :/


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm going to be patient and wait until Sunday, I'd feel too guilty if I bought a copy early. xD


----------



## Leonn (Jun 6, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I admit I am super jealous. :O
> I tried calling the stores around here and they all said to be patient. :/





Mines on reserve, so it's sunday for me.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 6, 2013)

Justin said:


> I just got my copy today as I hoped! Diving into it now.



Excellent luck! Hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do. If seeing my admittably so-so Japanese town floats your boat, then I'll be happy to open my gates later on. Here's a quick tip: Make 500 bells and take a ID photo at Photo Booth, so you can fully use your  Train Station.


----------



## Joey (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats to those who got it early.


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for it to (hopefully) come on June 13th.


----------



## Solar (Jun 6, 2013)

Justin said:


> I just got my copy today as I hoped! Diving into it now.



Awesome!!! I hope you make a blog for your game!! I love reading them, they help tide me over!


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2013)

If anyone is curious, here's what the cartridge looks like. I haven't seen anyone post the English one before. =o

https://twitter.com/ACNewLeafBlog/status/342726020446687232

(probably because everyone who wasn't me got a digital version for their review copy lol)


----------



## Truffle (Jun 6, 2013)

Justin, any interest in a fruit swap? I know this isn't the appropriate place to ask, sorry. =P
Did you buy your game from a semi-large chain as well?


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 6, 2013)

The woman at my local Walmart sounded like she's answered the question "Do you have Animal Crossing for the 3DS available for sale yet?" a lot. Lol. No surprise though, I rarely hear of stores in Canada breaking release date. But it was worth a shot.


----------



## windfall (Jun 6, 2013)

Justin said:


> If anyone is curious, here's what the cartridge looks like. I haven't seen anyone post the English one before. =o
> 
> https://twitter.com/ACNewLeafBlog/status/342726020446687232
> 
> (probably because everyone who wasn't me got a digital version for their review copy lol)



Awesome, I've been waiting to see what that would look like! I like how the town tree is in the middle; it really represents the game imo.

If you've got time, could you take a photo of the instruction manual? x)


----------



## Joey (Jun 6, 2013)

It's nice to see the actual catridge for once. This gets me so much more excited.


----------



## Truffle (Jun 6, 2013)

The inside of the case was a little underwhelming, but I ordered the Prima guide from Amazon. Hopefully that will satisfy my need for info. Here are a few pictures:

Front cover~
http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l640/trufflethedog/IMG_2722_zps4c36531c.jpg

Back Cover~
http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l640/trufflethedog/IMG_2723_zps9897abcf.jpg

Inside~
http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l640/trufflethedog/IMG_2724_zpsd31aca06.jpg

Page one of the Insert~
http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l640/trufflethedog/IMG_2726_zpsd8f71d00.jpg

Page two of the Insert~
http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l640/trufflethedog/IMG_2725_zpsd1e7ec01.jpg

(The rest of the insert is just basic health warnings, etc.)

The back of the Club Nintendo page had a picture of Reese and Cyrus.
http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l640/trufflethedog/IMG_2727_zps61f73e1e.jpg


----------



## windfall (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to take photos! And you're right, the inside is pretty underwhelming :/ But I guess that's to be expected, since most first party NOA games seem to be putting less and less time into the manuals to save on paper x)  

Anyway, thanks again  
Just a few more days for the rest of us.


----------



## Joey (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting them. I'd love to read the leaflet.


----------



## Roel (Jun 6, 2013)

"Welcome to your new life!" I giggled, because it's true.


----------



## Nami (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, well neither of my walmarts are selling early. xD I'd have been willing too.. I only put the minimum down for my bundle, paying it off tomorrow.

So um.. Shortly after posting, I called best buy... I'm here now buying two copies of new leaf. Am I dreaming? What the heck best buy?! They've actually managed to run out of bundles and sold a lot of copies ( turns out my good coworker friend works here and he got them for me ) just how long has this been happening o.o anyway wow doesn't feel real, guess ill post some screenies tomorrow or something. 

I'm excited xD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope I can still get my pre-ordered copy since everybody seems to be buying all of them early.


----------



## Solar (Jun 6, 2013)

Nami said:


> Man, well neither of my walmarts are selling early. xD I'd have been willing too.. I only put the minimum down for my bundle, paying it off tomorrow.
> 
> So um.. Shortly after posting, I called best buy... I'm here now buying two copies of new leaf. Am I dreaming? What the heck best buy?! They've actually managed to run out of bundles and sold a lot of copies ( turns out my good coworker friend works here and he got them for me ) just how long has this been happening o.o anyway wow doesn't feel real, guess ill post some screenies tomorrow or something.
> 
> I'm excited xD



Wow!! How lucky....I would be searching right now, but I already have the bundle pre-ordered and I don't wanna give it up. I'm soo jealous xD


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 6, 2013)

I checked two walmarts near me and a Kmart, nothing. I'm debating trying another of each of those and my Best Buy tomorrow, but I just have this feeling that none of the stores near me will have it out early.  Congrats to everyone who's managed to get it early, I hope you're having fun playing!!


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 6, 2013)

Just hope these places selling early aren't compromising anyone's pre-orders!


----------



## Peoki (Jun 6, 2013)

Nami said:


> Man, well neither of my walmarts are selling early. xD I'd have been willing too.. I only put the minimum down for my bundle, paying it off tomorrow.
> 
> So um.. Shortly after posting, I called best buy... I'm here now buying two copies of new leaf. Am I dreaming? What the heck best buy?! They've actually managed to run out of bundles and sold a lot of copies ( turns out my good coworker friend works here and he got them for me ) just how long has this been happening o.o anyway wow doesn't feel real, guess ill post some screenies tomorrow or something.
> 
> I'm excited xD



Wow, pass me some of your luck pls. 
I live about 10 minutes from the mall and Best Buy/Future Shop/Toys R Us, etc. I could probably find a copy somewhere if I tried but I don't want to be left with disappointment while everyone else is getting theirs! I'll continue to wait patiently until Sunday. I'm just hoping they set aside the right amount of preorders from their shipment.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 6, 2013)

I went to Meijer....They didn't have it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a funny story for you guys.

I went out to Best Buy today, and they had it in stock but weren't going to let me have a copy. So I left and went to the Walmart close by.
They had started selling copies on Tuesday, and sold out of 30 copies yesterday. So I just missed being able to get one.
But it's still exciting, the release being so close and the people getting some early has brought my hype back.


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 6, 2013)

I was just at GameStop, trading in games for my bundle. I traded in some ipods, games, and my other DS to put towards my bundle. (I ended up bringing so much stuff that I paid off my bundle, and pre-ordered & paid for the Prima guide!) Now I'm super hyped as I have my receipt. 

The employee simply mocked me by telling me that he had all the bundles and games in the back, that he could touch and feel and SMELL THEM. I WAS LESS THAN 15 ft from MY game O_O He, of course, did not sell me mine early.

But I don't mind, I'm busy until Sunday anyway. (Though I have finals that week and the next... *sigh*)

Congratulations to those with early copies, condolences to those without. I honestly feel like it doesn't matter because its coming out on Sunday anyway. What is a few days? Besides, Europe has to wait even longer


----------



## Magykx (Jun 6, 2013)

Called Walmart, didn't have it. Called Meijer, won't sell it. Wah


----------



## Rune (Jun 6, 2013)

Called EBGames, Walmart, Future Shop and BestBuy. No luck :c


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm getting mine tomorrow ! OMG! I feel like a drug addict right now ._. ! I'm so excited!


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think any of use will have luck getting it early. Just wait until release. You will get a game in 2 days now^^


----------



## Nymph (Jun 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Everyone's trying to get the game early and I'm just sitting here like a good patient fan waiting for the copy I ordered off Amazon to arrive in the mail.



Haha I will be doing the exact same thing as well! ( ・ω・)


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Here's a funny story for you guys.
> 
> I went out to Best Buy today, and they had it in stock but weren't going to let me have a copy. So I left and went to the Walmart close by.
> They had started selling copies on Tuesday, and sold out of 30 copies yesterday. So I just missed being able to get one.
> But it's still exciting, the release being so close and the people getting some early has brought my hype back.



lol and you didn't go in yesterday because you only had $20. That is hard


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 6, 2013)

AC_Reiko said:


> Just to confirm, yes, the store does get fined, for toys and media. The freight is usually imprinted with a "Do not open before" date, or it comes in direct through receiving with similar instructions. When I started as a toy department manager, there were Clone Wars toys put out by night crew, and my Hasbro Rep told me that LucasArts could monitor for early sales and the fine was around five thousand dollars. (That was 2008, and I'm not sure if the fines are heftier for media releases, but I do know the companies can tell if products sell before the street date.)
> 
> That aside, congrats on getting the game early! I haven't seen in happen very often in all my years of retail.



The guy at GameStop said that the fine was $10,000 now.  I don't know if that is for media only or other things too, but that is what he said when we were joking around about getting it today.


----------



## Nami (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow wow wow >~< playing it was awesome. I think I've decided against posting anything though until Sunday. It feels like I'd just be showing off. It didn't actually hit me until rover asked me the first question..  I was so set on the idea that I'd be getting it on Sunday, never imagined I'd be one of the lucky ones. Anyway what I went and did was get the bundle and a copy, as I originally planned. Turns out there was just one more bundle and I got it after I edited my previous post here. After that I canceled my GameStop preorder and put it towards preordering rune factory 4 and Pokemon Y. 

Anyway... Bestbuy rocks now in my book. :3 though I'm still really anxious for everyone else to be able to play! It's just not the same playing it beforehand. ( never thought I'd say that)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 7, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> lol and you didn't go in yesterday because you only had $20. That is hard



Exactly. But it's okay, I'd much rather have the digital edition. But I'm checking tomorrow again at some stores just in case. Because impatient-ness ahoy!


----------



## MistyWater (Jun 7, 2013)

I got a call earlier today saying my copy has arrived and to pick it up on Sunday (before 6pm). I was in the area at the time, too, and was so tempted to ask if I could pick it up then, but then I thought of the fine... It'd be bad if they gave the game to me early in that case so I'll just wait till Sunday even though it's going to be a hectic day to begin with. Still, I'm so excited it came in _before_ Sunday! Yay!


----------



## Torotix (Jun 7, 2013)

Eugh it's so weird they can just give out games like that, I asked eb games about getting the game THE NIGHT BEFORE and they gave me a lecture about not being able to break street date or whatever. Pff, that was right after they tried to rip me off and charge me more for the game than it should have been.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 7, 2013)

well it seems like the big offender of this was walmart...they just do whatever they want lol


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol it seems that they're really not selling it before the release date. Hope they won't refuse it here next week.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 7, 2013)

BradlyGMiranda said:


> If you order from Amazon, does that mean it has to arrive on Saturday? They can't make you wait until Monday right?



It will arrive Monday or Tuesday depending on shipping option you choose. I buy everything from Amazon and Amazon has 1 dollar same day shipping
 on preorder games, EXCEPT NL releases on a Sunday meaning you will get it after Sunday. Hence why I decided to preorder at Gamestop to ensure getting it on Sunday.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 7, 2013)

I originally had it pre-ordered from Amazon. My mom checked its status today and discovered that the earliest it will be here is the 14th. Some people I've read on blogs have been told around the 18th! There was no other shipping option that you could choose from when we ordered it except the standard shipping, but it said it would be here either the day before or the day after the release day. A crap ton of people are having this shipping problem on animal crossing blogs I've been reading. Anyone here? :\ We ended up canceling the order and stopped in at our Gamestop to reserve a copy for Sunday. Unfortunately no place around here has them early. Gamestop had the empty cases out, though. I almost freaked when I saw them but they were just for display :T Our Walmarts near us weren't even getting them in yet!
Oh well. I still have to round up my qr codes, dream codes, and general tips from pages I've bookmarked.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm just gonna wait 2 days. These days arn't gonna be that bad because I am gonna be busy practicing for a clan match I have Sunday! A month or 2 ago, I went to GameStop and really wanted to buy something. I already had New Leaf pre-ordered there, so I decided to pre-order the strategy guide. I am so happy that I am going to be getting those. And also I heard that Best Buy is gonna be having some DLC. Does anyone know if you have to buy it from Best Buy or just do the Nintendo Zone???


----------



## peenoliabbb2 (Jun 7, 2013)

*jelly*

I hate you.

Have fun with the game before all of us can, though!



Truffle said:


> ...and the person had already bought the game early at a *Walmart* where she lived.


Shhh... Don't let Nintendo know... 


Truffle said:


> Has anyone else in North America bought the game from a retail store already?


Just today, I went to a couple of retail stores (GameStop, WalMart, Best Buy, then Target. Thankfully, they're all in one area), hoping they accidentally put the game out early. But, nope. They're so careful and know their thing. Maybe because they don't want to get attacked by Nintendo ninjas. 

Ah well. I could wait for 2 more days.


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 7, 2013)

That's so lucky  I know the shops get them early and I always wondered why they don't just give them out early (especially to pre-order's) and others can buy them on the actual release!


----------



## Lotus (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm picking up mine today!!!!


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 7, 2013)

most places wont let you have it


----------



## Pickles (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, hubby and I went to K-mart, Walmart, Best Buy and Target last night, but none. Poo! lol


----------



## Goran (Jun 7, 2013)

Pickles said:


> Well, hubby and I went to K-mart, Walmart, Best Buy and Target last night, but none. Poo! lol



That is why you should always call the stores to check. No need to go around looking for it.


----------



## Octavia (Jun 7, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Everyone's trying to get the game early and I'm just sitting here like a good patient fan waiting for the copy I ordered off Amazon to arrive in the mail.



I'm in the same boat. With one-day delivery it's listed as arriving on June 11th. Ah well. 



Justin said:


> I just got my copy today as I hoped! Diving into it now.



Congratulations! I enjoyed your first blog post.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 7, 2013)

MaggieXawesomeness said:


> I originally had it pre-ordered from Amazon. My mom checked its status today and discovered that the earliest it will be here is the 14th. Some people I've read on blogs have been told around the 18th! There was no other shipping option that you could choose from when we ordered it except the standard shipping, but it said it would be here either the day before or the day after the release day. A crap ton of people are having this shipping problem on animal crossing blogs I've been reading. Anyone here? :\ We ended up canceling the order and stopped in at our Gamestop to reserve a copy for Sunday. Unfortunately no place around here has them early. Gamestop had the empty cases out, though. I almost freaked when I saw them but they were just for display :T Our Walmarts near us weren't even getting them in yet!
> Oh well. I still have to round up my qr codes, dream codes, and general tips from pages I've bookmarked.



That is weird...although I am a Prime member that is probably why it allowed me the option of the 2-day shipping free lol. Regardless, yeah picking it up is the way to go unless you are getting the bundle, then I think it would be worth the extra wait.


----------



## kittycate (Jun 7, 2013)

If anyone lives in Los Angeles, apparently Next Gen games was releasing them early yesterday but ran out. I personally don't want the game early, I've waited this long, I can keep waiting! (not to mention, I ordered the bundle at Gamestop, so there's no point in getting it early for me haha!)

But if you're that desperate, here's their Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/NextGenGames

I say patience is a virtue  It will be so rewarding when June 9th comes!


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Ravenmist said:


> most places wont let you have it


This. I just called my GameStop to see if they had broken the Street Date, but the lady just said; *"It actually comes out on Sunday. We're going to be putting it out then. We're not sure how many extra copies we're gonna get after the initial sale, so if you haven't reserved one already I suggest you do."*


----------



## Shriken (Jun 7, 2013)

Toys R Us broke street date in my location, but they had none left, ah well


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 7, 2013)

I have to head over to GameStop to trade in some games with my fianc?, best buy is there in the area so ill have him stop by and see if its on display or not xD


----------



## Smoke (Jun 7, 2013)

All in due time, my friends. There is only two days (technically one if you don't count the actual release date) til we can get our hands on it. It came rather quickly, to be honest. And for those of you in Europe and Australia, it'll be here before you know it. Maybe some of you may get lucky and get your hands on a broken street date copy. Regardless, glad to say that it's finally almost here. It's been a long ride.


----------



## Bea (Jun 7, 2013)

Well my resolve is crushed. There's a toys r us and a Walmart near the bank.... And I have to go to the bank. Might as well check it out!


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Congratulations! I enjoyed your first blog post.



Thanks.  Here's the link if anyone else would like to see it: http://acnewleaf.com/2013/06/07/welcome-to-waikiki-animal-crossing-new-leaf-day-1/

Of course, it's a bit spoilery, so be warned.


----------



## bionic (Jun 7, 2013)

Justin said:


> Thanks.  Here's the link if anyone else would like to see it: http://acnewleaf.com/2013/06/07/welcome-to-waikiki-animal-crossing-new-leaf-day-1/
> 
> Of course, it's a bit spoilery, so be warned.



I'll add that to my late night reading list.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 7, 2013)

Justin said:


> Thanks.  Here's the link if anyone else would like to see it: http://acnewleaf.com/2013/06/07/welcome-to-waikiki-animal-crossing-new-leaf-day-1/
> 
> Of course, it's a bit spoilery, so be warned.




OMG thats so cute! SO SUPER EXCITED FOR SUNDAY


----------



## Thouser8751 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just got it at Wal-mart.  I live in Dallas.  They had quite a few. It didn't ring up at first,  but the guy went and got his manager and she overrode it somehow. Crazy!


----------



## BradlyGMiranda (Jun 7, 2013)

I wanna know if anyone would get the bundle early.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 7, 2013)

BradlyGMiranda said:


> I wanna know if anyone would get the bundle early.



People have.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 7, 2013)

The only local stores selling it where I live are Walmart and Gamestop, so I have like no chance of getting it early. But I've waited three years, so what's two more days?


----------



## NintendoFanGunner (Jun 7, 2013)

OMG you are so lucky!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 7, 2013)

All you guys getting it early are lucky XD I dunno if I can wait until Sunday for mine.


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 7, 2013)

I checked both Walmart and Best Buy online and it says they aren't selling it yet. But on Best Buy's website, it says they're already sold out of the 3DS XL bundles?

I was going to check a few Walmarts around my place, but my license is revoked, so the only place close by that I can walk to is Target.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on getting the game early!


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 8, 2013)

I just bought it at the Nintendo World Store event in New York


----------



## Roknar (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm getting mine tonight at midnight! I can't wait


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jun 8, 2013)

My walmart didn't have it yesterday, my Kmart is awfully unorganized so I  could check, but at this point I guess ill just wait. But I do think ill be looking for an extra copy for my bf and mom to share on extra 3ds  I cannot wait!!!


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 8, 2013)

I actually have a Meijer store here that is selling it, but it's so far away. The nearest Meijer store over here sells groceries. .n. On the bright side, Animal Crossing:New Leaf is going to be out tomorrow and I can play it^^


----------



## Breesasha (Jun 8, 2013)

I wish I could get mine early! I pre-ordered it from Gamestop but I would just DIE to have the game a day early...unfortunately I want the bundle, not just the game so I guess it wouldn't help to get it early because I wouldn't have the Animal Crossing 3DS to play it on.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Breesasha said:


> I wish I could get mine early! I pre-ordered it from Gamestop but I would just DIE to have the game a day early...unfortunately I want the bundle, not just the game so I guess it wouldn't help to get it early because I wouldn't have the Animal Crossing 3DS to play it on.


*tilts head to the side*

Your profile picture ... why is it on its side? xD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 8, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Everyone be like: "Hey i'll just call walmart and get the copy innit"
> and im just here like "oh my glob, i still have to wait 'til 14th June because all game shops in uk are **** and hate everyone and the staff are ill-mannered and rude and they dont answer your questions about pokemon black and white and they kick you out for picking up a game and looking at the back and they make you want to throw a brick at every single games consle in their shop."
> 
> GOOD DAY.


I have never had an experience like that at GAME, but I know they CAN be crappy...


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 8, 2013)

Enyeto said:


> I checked both Walmart and Best Buy online and it says they aren't selling it yet. But on Best Buy's website, it says they're already sold out of the 3DS XL bundles?
> 
> I was going to check a few Walmarts around my place, but my license is revoked, so the only place close by that I can walk to is Target.



if your wanting the bundle target is not selling it in stores and its sold out online  so you will have to check walmart, you can order online and do the site to store, always call first I would hate for you to find a way there and not be able to get it


----------

